# droid phone users with "Shooter" ballistics program



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Doing research to move into the 21st century and am looking for experiences with the "Shooter" program on a Android. Anyone here using either?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have it, and think it is great. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

EVERYTHING! I'll PM you tomorrow!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds good. Hope I can help.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

csquared,

welcome to the wild wild world of ballistic programs.

You guys should really post up question and answers. We all might learn a thing or two. 

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

xdeano, you got the right phone, now just download the app! $10 and auto updates, you can't go wrong!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

oh it's on there, trust me... ;p just use to my Pejsa. To bad it crashed on me. Just been going by my verified drop.

deano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a helpful tool to populate without using the phone. Once you get it set up, just sync your phone and it'll suck it all over and you don't have to mess around with all the small numbers.

http://manage.shooterapp.net/

Just thought i'd share. 

xdeano


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Deano! And everyone else, too! Still haven't decided completely but most likely gonna make the leap. The 21st century has some pretty awesome advancements. Was talking to a guy at work who explained to me how my phone could receive an e-mail if the motion sensors are triggered anywhere on my property, no matter where I am, and I can see whatever triggered them on my phone!

You younger guys are free to laugh at me all you want! :wink:


----------

